# Best Strainer for Cannabutter



## Doobius1 (Dec 30, 2012)

I grind up my bud and make hash with a sifter box. The remnants get made into butter. My butter is killer but tastes like crap. I know its a result of finely ground bud coming through my cheesecloth which I fold over at least 2-3 times. I find ginger snaps cover the taste the best but not enough to not be considered offensive. Is there anything finer I could use for a strainer that will let all the butter through or any ideas how I can make this experience more enjoyable?


----------



## marc88101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Nylons.....


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Cool never thought of that. Gonna give that a try. Thanks. Im a single guy. Might feel a little creepy buying nylons. Maybe grab myself a bra and panties while Im in that part of the store


----------



## SS68396331 (Dec 30, 2012)

Nooo, not unless you really need them. 

Save your money for important things like light bulbs and fertilizer!! I have a real fine food strainer..don't know what it is called besides a strainer. BUt it is not a normal strainer, it is way finer than a sifter.. used for extrusion/emulsion. Has a very fine screen, and I transfer really slow. Makes some fine butter. I think I got it at URM for 12 bux. Its a chef tool. you can pre filter with cheese cloth if you want. It has a really fine non metallic screen.

Or use nylons, they work too. But you might feel more manley buying the strainer...


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you use water to make your butter? The crap should all get trapped in the water, then skim the good buttery goodness off the top after it gets solid


----------



## SS68396331 (Dec 31, 2012)

No way mann .. you put it through the filter first right?.. I mean after its simmered for hours man. Then pour it through the filter and the solid leaf stays on top. The buttery fatty stuff goes thru and THEN you pull the top butter. Try it on a warm bagel. yeah baby.


----------



## sunni (Dec 31, 2012)

cheesecloth may make you feel like weird buying


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 31, 2012)

SS68396331 said:


> No way mann .. you put it through the filter first right?.. I mean after its simmered for hours man. Then pour it through the filter and the solid leaf stays on top. The buttery fatty stuff goes thru and THEN you pull the top butter. Try it on a warm bagel. yeah baby.


Right, that's what I meant. I was just trying to say that the water element is key to nice clean budder.


----------



## gioua (Dec 31, 2012)

use this to squeeze it ( potato ricer) .. over nylons.. are you using water when you make butter to leach out the chlorophyll


----------



## gioua (Dec 31, 2012)

doobius1 said:


> cool never thought of that. Gonna give that a try. Thanks. Im a single guy. Might feel a little creepy buying nylons. Maybe grab myself a bra and panties while im in that part of the store


.....no pics!


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes I make a lot of butter. The usual way. Water, crockpot etc. just seems to seems to taste terrible. Grainy. I like the potato presser idea. I have been making it for years and cant aquire a taste for it. Thanks for your replies


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2013)

Doobius1 said:


> Yes I make a lot of butter. The usual way. Water, crockpot etc. just seems to seems to taste terrible. Grainy. I like the potato presser idea. I have been making it for years and cant aquire a taste for it. Thanks for your replies




I have read about water curing your MMJ before using it.. I have never done it.. and said I was going to this year.. but I cant bring myself to dump buds into water then redry em... I get the concept to leach out the green taste... but I personally dont have an issue with eating green... I pefer the flavor of decarbed weed. 

Have you decabred b4 adding the MMJ to the oil rather then in the crockpot?


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 2, 2013)

if budder taste bad to you, place back in pot of water n re-heat for hour or so and cool again. it may take a few times but it will take most all taste out, but leave the good stuff. give it a whirl....peace


----------



## SS68396331 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes water is important. I thought he was justing asking about a strainer/filter idea. After rereading what Doobius was asking It makes sense why you asked about the wata. It would taste quite green if the water were omitted. pretty important step. I was having a flashback to some cheech and chong movie. They crack me up, I never get bored with them.


----------



## sacpirate (Jan 16, 2013)

here ya go guys step by step as we do in our Ganja Goodies kitchen
grind up ur meds in a food processor 
melt desired amount of butter
add meds to butter
add water to the mix to its ez to stir freely and nothing feels stuck together
simmer on lo heat for an hour, stiring every 3-5 minutes
strain thru a 5 gallon paint strainer 
freeze
after fat/water separate and the water freezes rinse the dirty ice away w/hot tap water (careful not to melt to much butter)
put back in cooking pot
add 24-32 oz of water 
melt it then refreeze
repeat 3-4 times and u will have extremely clean and not grainy butter


----------



## sacpirate (Jan 16, 2013)

also worth mentioning...if u make ur butter strong enough to use it at 1/4 strength u can put yummy yellow butter in the other 3/4 the recipe call for. makes for a much better tasting product with sacrificing taste.


----------



## M Dogg (Jan 16, 2013)

If you do use nylons they usually come 2 to a pack, cut all the legs off and put them inside each other so it's X4. I've found that the best thing to do is to have another pot of boiling (or super hot) water on the stove for when you do your pressing. Re-saturate your plant matter after you've pressed it and press it again. After that do it again, then again, and again etc. I used to get maybe 3/4 of a pound of cannabutter back at best from the pound of normal butter, but now doing the re-saturating, I always get a full pound of cannabutter back from my pound of butter. My one golden rule of making cannabutter is that buds are for smoking not cooking. I make killer butter with sugar shake...that's what good trim is for! I've personally gotten high for maybe 16 hrs max but I've fucked people up for over 24 hrs depending on size and dosage. I'm talking hallucinations and shit!


----------



## sacpirate (Jan 16, 2013)

M Dogg said:


> If you do use nylons they usually come 2 to a pack, cut all the legs off and put them inside each other so it's X4. I've found that the best thing to do is to have another pot of boiling (or super hot) water on the stove for when you do your pressing. Re-saturate your plant matter after you've pressed it and press it again. After that do it again, then again, and again etc. I used to get maybe 3/4 of a pound of cannabutter back at best from the pound of normal butter, but now doing the re-saturating, I always get a full pound of cannabutter back from my pound of butter. My one golden rule of making cannabutter is that buds are for smoking not cooking. I make killer butter with sugar shake...that's what good trim is for! I've personally gotten high for maybe 16 hrs max but I've fucked people up for over 24 hrs depending on size and dosage. I'm talking hallucinations and shit!


we get hallucination stories to but the best is when our insomnia patients tell us they can finall get 6-8 hours a night off 1/20 of our 20 dose strength stuff. check it out....ganjagoodiesbakery.com


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Jan 21, 2013)

coffee filters


----------



## Dendrophilly (Jan 30, 2013)

Stativa strains with high thc percentages. Dr grinspoon and Tangerine dream claim to have up to 25%. I'm a huge fan of energetic and trippy edibles.

Edit:

also look into using coconut butter/oil with a higher percentage of fat than sweet cream butter. It smells cleaner and is slightly more effective


----------

